# New Watch Day: Damasko DK10



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

My custom DK10 arrived today from Greg at Watchmann. I ordered mine with a 60-minute bezel (have a GMT already) with a white bi-light like the DK14 bezel instead of the standard red DK10 bi-light. I ordered it on the bracelet (pictured below). Greg was a pleasure to deal with transaction wise...|>


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats, that's a beauty! And yeah, Greg is one of the best.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice! That looks great! I have a DK11 and it's a fantastic (and very different) timepiece. Enjoy the latest addition.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Another endorsement for Greg. And for that matter, for the watch as well as I also own the DK10; my absolute favorite Damasko!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a great looking tool watch. Congrats on your Damasko!


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Like it!


----------



## smittya (Feb 4, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

iim7v7im7 said:


> My custom DK10 arrived today from Greg at Watchmann. I ordered mine with a 60-minute bezel (have a GMT already) with a white bi-light like the DK14 bezel instead of the standard red DK10 bi-light. I ordered it on the bracelet (pictured below). Greg was a pleasure to deal with transaction wise...|>


Your photos look fantastic! Thank you again, and enjoy your beautiful watch!


----------



## mucklechumps (Aug 15, 2009)

Greg is the best. Please keep us posted on the accuracy of your A35 movement as it breaks in.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I normally don't monitor accuracy in my mechanical watches beyond gross changes, but someone asked...

I set the DK10 using my atomic clock app on Friday afternoon. As of Sunday morning, it is running + 4 seconds against the atomic clock reference. Keep in mind, while worn during the day on Friday and Saturday, it has spent nights in statically my jewelry drawer in a crown up position for two nights. Bottom line, is it appears to be a well regulated mechanical watch.


----------



## mucklechumps (Aug 15, 2009)

Great to hear. I had bad luck with the A35 movement in my DK14 And the replacement watch was also apparently no good so sadly I never got to properly
enjoy my DK14. I'm sure I was just unlucky though and it sounds like you have a well assembled and regulated movement. Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Great watch. Congratulations! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow ! Thanks for the photos , this will be my next watch .


----------



## Trevor M (Jul 28, 2014)

Very nice watch!


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## verl20 (Oct 27, 2015)

Is the rotor on your DK10 grey? Mine is almost black in color. I wonder if they changed it?


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

verl20 said:


> Is the rotor on your DK10 grey? Mine is almost black in color. I wonder if they changed it?


Yes, it is gunmetal gray...


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I received mine in January and out is black as well.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

sweet I've had my DK 10 for a couple of years. It has run consistently slow to the tune of around 15 sec a day until a recent regulation has got it to around -6 sec. I love my tank it will grow on you as well


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Jamie take good care of my former DA 47 Black please



4jamie said:


> Wow ! Thanks for the photos , this will be my next watch .


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

iim7v7im7 said:


> A few more...


Great photos of great watch! Enjoy!
I just noticed it doesn't drilled lugs ...


----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

Does the Dk10 not come with manual and warranty card?


----------



## GP1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi, great purchase. 
Curious to know how long it takes your day/date to change over?

I initially had some issues with my DK-10. Day/Date was taking 90min to change over, and accuracy though within spec was outside what I expected from a flagship model being <5spd. 

Greg was helpful , but ultimately I dealt direct with Damasko, who after some initial issues and the need for a direct and frank personal letter to Konrad, my DK-10 is running well even though it has some small imperfections.

What attracted me to the DK-10 was the family run brand and the technology that you get for the money. Rather see investment in quality & technology than marketing budgets and lifestyle branding.


----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

I just got a DK10 in black 


Does the DK10 have a bit of noise because of the rotor movement? The one I got has a pronounced sound similar to the 7750 when the rotor is rotating.
Also makes noise similar to the DA36 when shaking the watch back and forth. Does yours have this sound too?


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bruno28 said:


> I just got a DK10 in black
> 
> Does the DK10 have a bit of noise because of the rotor movement? The one I got has a pronounced sound similar to the 7750 when the rotor is rotating.
> Also makes noise similar to the DA36 when shaking the watch back and forth. Does yours have this sound too?


Yes, my DK10 has the same rotor noise as a 7750 and that's because, when my watchmaker took a look at my DK10, he said that the A35 movement seems to based on the 7750 since the gear train, levers, and other components are exactly the same as in the 7750. The main difference being that the A35 is pretty much a Valjoux 7750 sans the chrono and with silicon components.

Even though Damasko describes it as an "in-house" movement, I personally consider it a very heavily modified 7750 (not interested in getting into a ridiculous flame war regarding what's in-house and what isn't, just my personal opinion, so accept or reject it as you see fit).


----------



## Bruno28 (Aug 11, 2018)

Vig2000 said:


> Yes, my DK10 has the same rotor noise as a 7750 and that because, when my watchmaker took a look at my DK10, he said that the A35 movement seems to based on the 7750 since the gear train, levers, and other components are exactly the same as in the 7750. The main differences being that the A35 is pretty much a Valjoux 7750 sans the chrono and with silicon components.
> 
> Even though Damasko describes it as an "in-house" movement, I personally consider it a very heavily modified 7750 (not interested in getting into a ridiculous flame war regarding what's in-house and what isn't, just my personal opinion, so accept it or discount it as you see fit).


Thanks for your input. It is a noisy mechanism. Even when driving and go through bumps I can hear the mechanism. I wish it was a bit quieter.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Airquotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Vig2000 said:


> Yes, my DK10 has the same rotor noise as a 7750 and that's because, when my watchmaker took a look at my DK10, he said that the A35 movement seems to based on the 7750 since the gear train, levers, and other components are exactly the same as in the 7750. The main difference being that the A35 is pretty much a Valjoux 7750 sans the chrono and with silicon components.
> 
> Even though Damasko describes it as an "in-house" movement, I personally consider it a very heavily modified 7750 (not interested in getting into a ridiculous flame war regarding what's in-house and what isn't, just my personal opinion, so accept or reject it as you see fit).


Haha, wow you're right. If you look at pictures and compare the balance wheel and escapement they are in the exact same position. makes sense when you think about it. I think the patent on the 7750 is expired so why not just reuse the gear train layout if it works.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Airquotes said:


> Haha, wow you're right. If you look at pictures and compare the balance wheel and escapement they are in the exact same position. makes sense when you think about it. I think the patent on the 7750 is expired so why not just reuse the gear train layout if it works.


Got a patent # ? I bet it was never even patented (full disclosure - I am a patent lawyer). Maybe a few aspects of it could have been if they were useful, new and not obvious.

Edit: just read the 7750 was unveiled to the public in 1974. 45 years! Patents expire 20 years after filing and virtually all countries require you to file before showing the invention. So, almost certainly there are no basic patents alive. At most those on improvements like Damasko's Si hairspring might still be in force.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

This a picture of the free sprung balance on my DK14


----------

